# 90s music sucks!



## dasolution (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't care what you think, but 90s music sucked ever since Nirvana made that crappy song.  Alternative music was nothing more of a whinefest. Lollipoloozer was the epitome of it.  

The pop music was boring lame crap like Sarah Crow, the Wallflowers, Goo Goo Dolls, etc.  And don't get me started about Henson.

At the same time, Rap music went from partying and informing people to celebrating gangsta life, degrading women, and glorifying mass-consumerism, and it still hasn't changed much.  Good that 2-Pac and Biggie is no longer around, I never liked either of them. Then there's Puff Daddy, aka P. Diddy, aka Punk-@$$ Douchebag. Enough said.

R&B wasn't much better. Three words: New-Jack Swing.  There were a few good artist such as Boys II Men and from the Neo-Soul camp like D'Angelo, but for the most part, New Jack-Crap ruined it.

Country was going back to it's roots, meaning it was becoming boring again.  Garth Brooks and Billy Ray Cyrus brought back the boring aspect of country, setting country back when Kenny Rogers, Dolly Parton, Crystal Gayle, Eddie Rabbit, Alabama, and the others were making it good back in the 70s and 80s.

The there was that stupid house and techno music, the crap from Chicago and Detroit respectively.  It's heydays were in the 90s as well, bringing back that terrible music from the 70s called Disco.  Speaking of disco, that crap came back in style during that decade.  There was so many other types of music in the 70s that was *way[b/] better than Disco.

And don't get me started with the fashion, hairstyle, TV shows, movies, culture, fads, etc.  Besides the WWW, the TV show "In Living Color", and the Clinton Presidency, nothing was good about the 90s.

God, I ABSOLUTELY HATED the 90s.*


----------



## manifold (Sep 6, 2010)

You clearly were not listening to the right stuff:


----------



## Shooter (Sep 6, 2010)

There were good bands in the 90s.

Red Hot Chili Peppers
Beastie Boys
Alice In Chains
U2
Rush
Metallica
Iron Maiden
Guns and Roses
Queensryche
Pantera
Sublime
Eric Clapton
Black Crows
Megadeath
Slayer
John Mellencamp
Eric Johnson
Steve Vai
Grateful Dead
White Zombie
Black Label Society
Sevendust
Joe Satriani


----------



## dasolution (Sep 7, 2010)

manifold said:


> You clearly were not listening to the right stuff:



The only good thing on that list was RATM.  I love their music and their message.  The rest I couldn't stand.  I really hate metal, even during the 80s.


----------



## dasolution (Sep 7, 2010)

Shooter said:


> There were good bands in the 90s.
> 
> Red Hot Chili Peppers
> Beastie Boys
> ...



I do like U2 and Beasties, but U2 best years were by far in the 80s.  Beasties were good, but they never really had that zany magic they had when they were with Def Jam for License to Ill.  As for John Mellencamp, I never like his music, even during the 80s.  I like the message in some of the songs, but I never could get into it.  Same with Bruce Springsteen.

The rest can stuff it.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cmGwATfDxQ]YouTube - Peter White feat. Skipper Wise - Play Your Guitar For Me[/ame]


----------



## editec (Sep 7, 2010)

There was music in the 90's?

Why am I always the last one to know this kind of thing?

I have no sense of what's good for decades ...usually after most people have discovered the new sound and moved on to something newer.

Even though I lived though the MOTOWN era of the 60s (hell I was in HS!) I really didn't like it until the 80s.

Seriously, the last time I was in front of musical development was the early 60s back when Dylan was first making the scene.


Well there's on thing to be said for being late to the musical trend...by the time you start listening to a genre, its usually only the best of that genre that is still being played.

Saves me having to listen to all the ME TOO music that comes with every new style.

Right now I'm enamoured with Be-Bop from the 50s and early 60's.

Now I know I heard that music back when it was new but I wasn't ready for it.

When it comes to music, I guess I am somewhat retarded.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSYRAC-6cuI&feature=related]YouTube - Good Morning America - Dancing Fantasy[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 7, 2010)

dasolution said:


> I don't care what you think, but 90s music sucked ever since Nirvana made that crappy song.  Alternative music was nothing more of a whinefest. Lollipoloozer was the epitome of it.
> 
> The pop music was boring lame crap like Sarah Crow, the Wallflowers, Goo Goo Dolls, etc.  And don't get me started about Henson.
> 
> ...


*
You seem to have covered everything except the instrumental underground which has been cooking in every decade. 
I guess you missed it.*


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBSoGdw-0iU]YouTube - Acoustic Alchemy Playing for Time[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a82X-ibfedg]YouTube - Neal Schon - Espanique[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8biFjfcfPWs]YouTube - THE AL DI MEOLA PROJECT LIVE / SOUTHBOUND TRAVELER[/ame]


----------



## editec (Sep 7, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> YouTube - Acoustic Alchemy Playing for Time


 

I like it. My kind of music actually. Totally in my comfort zone.

Not exactly new, though is it?

It's got a bossa nova tempo which was very popular in the early 60s.

It's much easier to convince the latest generation that something old is new than it is to come up with something_ truly_ new in music.

Each generation builds on that which came before it, modifies it to suit their needs and tastes, and calls it their own.

And it _IS_ their own, too. No denying that.

They carry the torch that they will hand to the next generation and we are  _all the _better for it.

The last truly mind blowing music experience I had that truly tested my ability to _get it_ was Ravi Shankar's introduction to Indian music played on the Sitar.

Of course that eastern music is very old, but it was new to me.

If you really want to test your metal musically, start listening to music from completely alien cultures.

It will likely sound cacaphonic at first, but eventually you put away your musical expectations and conventions and your mind begins to find the intelligence and emotional message in it.

And what really I find interesting is the more remote the culture is that created that music, the more satisfying I find it once I've gotten used to it.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLBqWjgoeo8]YouTube - David Blamires Group Deep is the Midnight Sea[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8biFjfcfPWs]YouTube - THE AL DI MEOLA PROJECT LIVE / SOUTHBOUND TRAVELER[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WA9woCv-Az0]YouTube - Teller & Kallins[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 8, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yDFPd14Xmw]YouTube - George Bishop Midnight in Berlin[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 8, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BlY0Mt9kTM]YouTube - Fowler & Branca - Just Give It Time.mp4[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 8, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRmj8e4zNXA]YouTube - Blue Knights - 1250 Ocean Drive[/ame]


----------



## uscitizen (Sep 8, 2010)

All music sucks except for what I like.  Of course outside of my preferences there are varying degrees of sucking though.


----------



## Blagger (Sep 8, 2010)

Can I please apologise on behalf of every man and woman in Britain for the absolute, unequivocal evil that was the Spice Girls.

There never was, and never will be, any excuse.


----------

